# Help with sig



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

I was wondering why cant I get my sig to show this picture? In my controls it shows up great when I preview it. Then when I go to post it is just a link.

Its tagged with







also


----------



## Tapout 101 (Sep 22, 2007)

Free accounts dont let you have images as your signature. If you want to have images in your signature you need to but a premium or lifetime membership.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes for only Ten dollars you can have a lifetime premium account, its worth it, trust me.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's what the cool people get.  Cool people don't have pictures of Shogun in their signatures though... J/K~!


----------

